# WTF! JINX JUST PEED ALL OVER ME



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for the all caps there. We were all laying in bed - me, Chuck, Alec, Gryff and Jinx. We were all cuddly. Then Jinx left Chuck's chest and crawled up on my shoulder when Chuck said "He better not like you better than me." Alec then says that Jinx is peeing on me. I laughed at him thinking he was kidding. Nope, he peed all over my shoulder, got on my pants and all over the comforter.

Gryff never peed on me.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Probably nothing personal, he just had to pee.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I guess that's why puppies are so adorable. You can quickly forgive and forget their little mishaps.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Not forgiven yet!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He was marking you . . . saying, "she's mine." ound:

Remember the saying, "into each life a little rain must fall."


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no! One of my biggest fears. I am/still so afraid of that happening that I don't let Timmy in bed! He's so good about not having accidents, but I still can't put him in the bed, not only that but I think of my bed as my cat's territory.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Very funny there Geri.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Nothing personal I am sure, gave your family something to remind you about for years to come...oh the memories!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

oh yes puppies puppies puppies! They do the darndest things!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That little stinker  One of mine piddled on my white sweat shirt that I left on the floor last week." Mommies gone I'll just pee on her sweatshirt how dare see leave us alone." Well it does sort of resemble a piddle pad.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL The joy of puppies. That's why they come so stinkin' cute...they need to be so you can forgive them!

Brody never peed on me, but he did pee on one of the guys at work. It was his own fault cuz he plays rough (well rougher than I play with him) with him and I'd warned him Brody needed to go out.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

His way of saying rise and shine! I'm so afraid of that happening. 

My 1st cat finally has regained her territory on our bed with Cassie. Our other cat has moved into the kids room. haha


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

:biggrin1: I agree with Geri - sounds like you've been marked!! Actually, I would rather they pee on me than the carpet - much easier to get the smell out! And my puppies peed on me much less than my three sons when they were babies! Or had diarrhea running out of their diaper. Yup, these guys are cute for a reason! And it seems like they have very little warning when they have to go when they are this young.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound:ound: Yea, I'm thinking Geri is on to something with the marking  hah. that really sucks, though. They DO make puppies super cute for reason.

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

was it a submissive pee?
or was there a leg lift?
Or, perhaps he was "full" and it had to come out?

whatever the reason, Curly_DC had it right - puppies are so cute you just forgive!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He did have a lot of pee. After he peed on me, I put him on the floor and he peed even more. I don't think it was marking, but still, why me? All is forgiven now, but I think we will be joking about it around here for a very long time.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

ivyagogo said:


> He did have a lot of pee. After he peed on me, I put him on the floor and he peed even more. I don't think it was marking, but still, why me? All is forgiven now, but I think we will be joking about it around here for a very long time.


Doesn't sound a bit like marking. I expect Jinx really, REALLY, had to go, and as somebody remarked, he's still very young and maybe unable to recognize early enough to tell you he needs to go out!

I think the no-marking idea is confirmed by his continuing to pee after you put him on the floor.

And I'm SO glad Jinx got over that awful diarrhea!

Once the hassle is over, it does make a good story for later years! I doubt Jinx would tell the story though; you'd have to tell it on him!

Sat, 10 Mar 2012 19:50:47 (PST)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Carol, I don't think anyone seriously meant that they thought he was marking - was meant as a joke - at least it was by me.  My two peed a lot...and often....as pups.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Carol - he's not entirely over the diarrhea. In fact, I don't think he's had a truly solid poop in the two weeks he's been here. This morning, he learned how to go to the door to ask to go outside. He's done that 5 times in the 90 minutes he's been awake. The first two times, there was some serious poop. He poops in a swirl like a dollop of whipped cream on hot chocolate. The other times were either clear drops or a little diarrhea.

He has a vet appointment tomorrow, so we will discuss it then.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

ivyagogo said:


> Carol - he's not entirely over the diarrhea. In fact, I don't think he's had a truly solid poop in the two weeks he's been here. This morning, he learned how to go to the door to ask to go outside. He's done that 5 times in the 90 minutes he's been awake. The first two times, there was some serious poop. He poops in a swirl like a dollop of whipped cream on hot chocolate. The other times were either clear drops or a little diarrhea.
> 
> He has a vet appointment tomorrow, so we will discuss it then.


Sorry the soft poop is continuing! Glad you're getting Jinx to the vet! It can take quite some time to bring the gut under control.

If there's no evidence of parasites in the feces, my vet has at times prescribed something called Biosponge, which is a kind of purified clay that draws toxins out of the gut - originally used with horses - but for us, that's always been with older dogs; I have no idea whether it can properly be used with puppies. If it can be, though, it's just wonderful stuff! You can put it it on food, twice a day for us; how much for a pup Jinx's size, I don't know. It's tasteless, and I've used it on three different dogs, all of whom ate it without problems.

For more serious cases, I've had other stuff to give my dogs. But again, my dogs are/were a lot older than Jinx.

Please keep us informed - maybe over there in the original thread (can't find the link from here!)

Meantime, if this were my pup, I"d do all I could to keep his stress levels as low as possible. It can be difficult to get past this stage! Dogs' guts can be SO sensitive!

We had a couple of months of difficulty with Camellia, who just turned five, but she's back to normal now. I had her on Biosponge on and off during that time - mostly, on.

You might also ask the vet about diet; feeding with care is of great assistance at times like this. (I think, chicken and rice, but a growing puppy probably shouldn't be kept on only chicken and rice for many weeks; maybe a few days at a time.)

Sun, 11 Mar 2012 06:09:52 (PDT) done with the time change!


----------

